# Zeilennummer, Spaltennummer, Sprungmarken in Eclipse



## AKST (13. Juni 2004)

*Sprungmarken in Eclipse*

Hallo Leute,

bin gerade dabei mich mit Eclipse anzufreunden, und wollte mal anfragen,  wie ich Positionsmarken  festlegen kann, so dass ich mit der Maus immer zu den jeweiligen Punkten springen kann (in Delphi  geht das mit der rechten Maustaste).

Gruß


----------



## Snape (14. Juni 2004)

*Re: Sprungmarken in Eclipse*



> _Original geschrieben von AKST _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin gerade dabei mich mit Eclipse anzufreunden, und wollte mal anfragen,  wie ich Positionsmarken  festlegen kann, so dass ich mit der Maus immer zu den jeweiligen Punkten springen kann (in Delphi  geht das mit der rechten Maustaste).
> ...



In diesem schmalen vertikalen Streifen links neben dem Quelltext: rechte Maustaste->Add Bookmark
Dann erscheint rechts neben dem Quelltext und neben der Scrollbar eine grüne Markierung. Einfach draufklicken.
Du kannst Dir dann alle Boookmarks anzeigen lassen über Window->Show View->Other unter Basic "Bookmarks" auswählen.


----------



## AKST (14. Juni 2004)

danke für denTip


----------

